# mini donkeys in VA need homes



## Bren (Jun 7, 2008)

My hay lady asked me yesterday if I knew anyone who wanted a mini donkey. I rescue so she asked me to help. There is a local man here in central VA who has too many donkeys and needs some to go. This is all I know for now but I asked her to give this man my number so I can try to help him. Anyone here in VA? Can anyone help him? I rescue Doxies and have a rescued mini horse so I can't take in Donkeys. (they don't do well with barky dogs) If anyone can help please contact me at [email protected] Thank you!

Bren


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 7, 2008)

ANYONE in the area who can help her out? If not, you can contact the Equine Rescue League they wold be able to help. I think they are out of Leedsburg. If you need there new phone number email me and I can send it to you. There is also the White Bird Rescue, (its a appaloosa rescue but they take in others as well) I think they would help. Let us know how things go. Corinne


----------

